# Zugriff auf persistentes Set in einem Objekt



## thomator (24. Okt 2007)

Moin,
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
In einer Hibernate-Session werden verschiedene Objekte zur gleichen Zeit gehalten (geladen, gespeichert, etc.). Wenn ich eines dieser persistenten Objecte nur ändere, aber nicht speichern will, wird es automatisch mitgespeichert, wenn ein anderes Object von einem anderen Thread gespeichert wird.
Also muss ich die Objekte vorher evicten. 
Nun mein Problem: wenn ich ein Objekt evicte, das selbst noch ein persistentes Set enthält, kann ich nachher natürlich nicht mehr auf das Set zugreifen.
Wie kann man das am besten handhaben? Muss ich etwa rekursiv alle persistenten Kinder auch evicten, oder gibts da ne bessere Lösung?

Danke schon mal


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

> In einer Hibernate-Session werden verschiedene Objekte zur gleichen Zeit gehalten (geladen, gespeichert, etc.). Wenn ich eines dieser persistenten Objecte nur ändere, aber nicht speichern will, wird es automatisch mitgespeichert, wenn ein anderes Object von einem anderen Thread gespeichert wird.


Hat dein anderes Objekt das vom anderen Thread gespeichert wird eine Referenz auf das Objekt das du eigentlich (noch) nicht speichern wolltest?


----------



## thomator (24. Okt 2007)

Nein, die haben absolut nix miteinander zu tun, außer dass sie die gleiche Session verwenden.


----------

